# Now that fast-food will start paying better, any ants thinking about quitting U/L and taking a job there?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever


McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.




www.businessinsider.com






> *Fast-food chains will ultimately be forced to pay workers more*


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

These boomer executives would rather go out of business than raise wages to levels that workers can raise families on. They are a spiteful and genuinely evil generation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hellllllll no. Flipping burgers, washing dishes, having a schedule and a boss probably half my age leaning over me? Hard pass.

I'll keep driving my car into the ground for $20+ an hour with complete flexibility until I decide what's next - and it won't be fast food.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

They're missing the point. There's not enough workers because unemployment benefits relating to COVID are not terminated yet. I'm pretty sure you can still tell the state department of employment that you're not accepting jobs because of COVID related issues. Once that money runs out, everyone is gonna go back to their low paying jobs. 

The main joke is that it's not only about paying a decent wage, it's also about benefits. There's a reason why these fast food joints are notorious for hiring part timers and giving them near full time hours. They avoid having to do more than the bare minimum as much as they can . 

Long story short, don't bet on those jobs being filled soon.

As far as the ants, as long as they see instant money, they're not quitting ride share. Once they realize the car is dead and there's nothing in their pocket is when they'll realize how bad Uber/Lyft really are.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Regarding Fast Food Restaurants: Is their cost to society greater than their benefit to society.?

Discuss.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


Yes it is ok for you to apply.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Double hell no.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


I DELIVER PIZZA !
I HAVE HEALTH INSURANCE.
MEDICARE.
SOCIAL SECURITY
RETIREMENT PAY.

I WILL GET UP TO $1,400.00 A MONTH SOCIAL SECURITY. IF I WAIT LONG ENOUGH.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Regarding Fast Food Restaurants: Is their cost to society greater than their benefit to society.?
> 
> Discuss.


YES! Most of that "food" is poison to the human body. The only real saving grace was the low wage jobs that were there for our minor youth to earn some money and get some work experience at.

The very premise of this thread is what is wrong with Americans now. Fast food jobs were never intended to be living wage jobs. Just a different classroom for our youth.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


Most definitely. The only question is which establishment will @SHalester choose: Mcd's, BK, Arbys, Wendys, Checkers? He should fit in perfectly at any one of them. Good luck Puppy and remember to always ask that important question: "Would you like fries with that?" 👊😁👍


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Regarding Fast Food Restaurants: Is their cost to society greater than their benefit to society.?


😐 You're being serious?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😐 You're being serious?


I thought it was a pertinent and valid thought.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


A long line of unprofitable contractors clamoring for employee status.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I thought it was a pertinent and valid


😐


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Most definitely. The only question is which establishment will @SHalester choose: Mcd's, BK, Arbys, Wendys, Checkers? He should fit in perfectly at any one of them. Good luck Puppy and remember to always ask that important question: "Would you like fries with that?" 👊😁👍


He might be standing in line behind you.

Please be kind and offer him more pertinent tips.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> He might be standing in line behind you.
> 
> Please be kind and offer him more pertinent tips.


Completely unlikely. However, I'm sure you can show him the rounds once he's on your shift.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Completely unlikely. However, I'm sure you can show him the rounds once he's on your shift.


Well, he's a driver. He can follow me around.

Follow me into Compton and South Gate. No way I'm revealing my hot spots in Signal Hill.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

bone-aching-work said:


> These boomer executives would rather go out of business than raise wages to levels that workers can raise families on. They are a spiteful and genuinely evil generation.


They don't have a choice now do they. 😂


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Most definitely. The only question is which establishment will @SHalester choose: Mcd's, BK, Arbys, Wendys, Checkers? He should fit in perfectly at any one of them. Good luck Puppy and remember to always ask that important question: "Would you like fries with that?" 👊😁👍


Word on the street is he's a Whopper fan. Maybe he can get an employee discount at Burger King?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Maybe he can get an employee discount at Burger King?


why do I need a job? I'm still stuck on that.

And for tone, balance and accuracy I worked at Orange Julius all the way through most of college. In a shopping mall no less.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> why do I need a job?


Or more relevant, you can't get a job!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Or more relevant, you can't get a job!


Can you explain why, as a retired person, I actually need a job? I mean I get why you do a 'gig' you can't do anything else. I do it, well, because I can and I do it as it was intended; not as a career like you do. 

Fast food job would be an upgrade you for; there's even advancement and raises. Why don't you try it? Just have to get through a job interview, that's it. Oh, that's the problem, huh. Gig, no interview. I got it. 

And that is why you are a little, itty, bitty puppy never to be a big dog. Sorry¿

But, you go get 'em tiger. Building up your anger at Uber and you will show them. We can't wait. WOOF!


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


I’d go back in the military as an officer before Id work fast food. $15 an hour and be worked like a damn dog


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Well, he's a driver. He can follow me around.
> 
> Follow me into Compton and South Gate. No way I'm revealing my hot spots in Signal Hill.


Lol signal hill rides suck so bad. I actually got a decent ride from there for $50 for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Brandonbaghdady said:


> I’d go back in the military as an officer before Id work fast food. $15 an hour and be worked like a damn dog


Of course, in the military you had to put up with folks like your avatar commanding folks to shoot at you.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I can think of lots worse jobs to do.









In-N-Out managers make $160,000 per year


The burger chain "is just eons above everybody else,” a food labor researcher told 'The California Sun'



www.usatoday.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a very dated article. first hint calif min wage is listed as $11........


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

$15/hour isn't half bad and it might save you're car. Definitely is tempting. I hate the idea of mopping floors though.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

June132017 said:


> $15/hour isn't half bad and it might save you're car. Definitely is tempting. I hate the idea of mopping floors though.


But don't you have top clean up after your pax discharges strange liquids on your ride's seats?


----------



## ispeakthetruth (May 18, 2017)

You are assuming that they can actually get the job. Would be funny though seeing a piss bomb in the back kitchen while your order a big mac.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


Two months ago, when this thread started: NO.

30 minutes ago; Again NO.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Fine dining


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Here is another one
Any takers?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm there dude


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I WILL GET UP TO $1,400.00 A MONTH SOCIAL SECURITY. IF I WAIT LONG ENOUGH.


No, if you LIVE long enough.
It doesn't pay to wait.
Take what you can get when you can get it.
Waiting for more is a suckers game.


.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

$15 an hour is our minimun wage and the McD's where I buy my coffee can't find workers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> $15 an hour is our minimun wage and the McD's where I buy my coffee can't find workers.


Yea, but ... that's fifteen KANADA dollars.


/


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> But don't you have top clean up after your pax discharges strange liquids on your ride's seats?


Yeah, but it might happen once in 6 months. Mopping the floor is a nightly thing. I'm not against it, but I do feel like I suck at it as the floor always seems to get too wet. Some people are good at it, but maybe they have more practice.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


Ummm...yeah. Running like hell to my nearest McD's to start my McCareer. 😐


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

No, seeing I make anywhere between two hundred to three hundred a day driving orders mean no chance of me quitting.

After I have stopped working in H-Town my money has almost tripled and I have found two spots where I am truly killing it!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

3.75 said:


> Long story short, don't bet on those jobs being filled soon.
> 
> As far as the ants, as long as they see instant money, they're not quitting ride share. Once they realize the car is dead and there's nothing in their pocket is when they'll realize how bad Uber/Lyft really are.


Especially with what's happened to the cost of cars.
IF any of you are depreciating and saving for replacement equipment, you better consider saving more.


.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Especially with what's happened to the cost of cars.
> IF any of you are depreciating and saving for replacement equipment, you better consider saving more.
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, my car went up in value if I had put 0 miles on it. The thing is I bought that car used 4 years ago. That's how messed up things are.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Yeah, my car went up in value if I had put 0 miles on it. The thing is I bought that car used 4 years ago. That's how messed up things are.


You think things are messed up NOW?
Hahahaha.

Buckle up - we're in for a bumpy ride.
................

Your car may be worth $1 million in ten years ... but, a loaf of bread may cost $1,000 so, there's that.


.


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


You start a lot of these threads, sounds like a good idea for you and are you looking to justify Quitting? Just do it!

One less dummy on the road...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A labor shortage is forcing chains like Subway and Dunkin' to cut hours, close dining rooms, and push employees to work harder than ever
> 
> 
> McDonald's, Subway, Dunkin' and other fast-food chains are scrambling to find workers to fill open positions as the economy reopens.
> ...


I made $90.00 cash tips last night.
Plus pay.
Plus mileage.
I have insurance .
Pizza pizza


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😐 You're being serious?


Hamburgers CAUSE GLOBAL WARMING !


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Hamburgers CAUSE GLOBAL WARMING !
> Th
> View attachment 624890
> View attachment 624891


This is why I try to be energy/carbon-efficient in all other aspects of my life. We can engineer alternative ways to get power. However, we are also stuck with our very inefficient gut, and the only way to keep that under control is stop poor folks around the world from having as many kids.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Krunky said:


> You start a lot of these threads, sounds like a good idea for you and are you looking to justify Quitting? Just do it!
> 
> One less dummy on the road...


I had to quit before I had even started since my ride (at the time) was over 15 years old.


----------

